# Homemade laundry soap makes skin itch....



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

I have tried making it three times now, and it makes our skin itch. This is the recipe with Borax, Arm & Hammer washing soda, and a bar of Fels Naptha. Is there a hyperallergenic recipe out there? I have tried less and rinsing twice and we still itch.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

When I make soap, I make two batches. One is goat milk soap for the shower and the other is plain lye soap (lye, water, lard) for everything else. I use it for hand washing, laundry and dish soap. For dish soap or laundry soap, I just grate it very fine... not quite as fine as a powder. 

With pure lye soap being a very mild soap, I've found that I have no skin reactions to it.

P.S. I never understood all those extra ingredients when lye soap is so mild and naturally moisturizing. I got the idea of trying it for laundry and dish washing from my mother. She said that it was all her mother ever used raising her family in the 1920's - 1940's. I figured if it was good enough for her, I'd give it a try and that's all I've used for a long time.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you have sensitive skin? Both my son and I do. I am so sensitive that I cant sleep on sheets if there is a wrinkle in them . Seriously. I react to certain things in the air too. Its crazy. I want to do homemade and natural but some things make it impossible.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

what about putting white Vinegar in the rinse. that shouldl rinse all the soap out.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Fels Naptha will break me out, so I've never used it in laundry soap. There is a possibility you might be allergic to it. 
Dawn


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

You can use any grated soap. Pick one you know doesn't make you itch. Make a very small batch of laundry soap as a trial. If you still itch, then it's probably the borax. I don't know what you could sub for that.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

How does Ivory do in the laundry soap? Its not the soda or borax though?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, it COULD be the borax, but the Fels-naptha is the most likely culprit. I've not used Ivory, but I have used cheap unscented soap from the store, and home made soap. Make a small batch with Ivory and try it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

At one time Ivory Soap Flakes was used for laundry. I don't know how different the bar soap is compared to the soap flakes though.

If you are using soft water, you can omit or decrease the borax. Its primary purpose is to soften the water making it 'wetter'. It is a known irritant though.

The washing soda is used as a brightener.

My suggestion is to try Ivory & omit or decrease the borax, then use a cup of white vinegar in the rinse


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you, I will try making some like that this weekend if all goes as planned and I have extra time. LOL Gotta lot to do this spring, building new buildings, fixing fences, garden area, mowing lawn, etc. Sounds like a wahhhhhhh but not. I love this time of year so we can get things done. 
But I will try it. It is so much cheaper than store bought. I hope it works. Thank you all so much.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> At one time Ivory Soap Flakes was used for laundry. I don't know how different the bar soap is compared to the soap flakes though.
> 
> If you are using soft water, you can omit or decrease the borax. Its primary purpose is to soften the water making it 'wetter'. It is a known irritant though.
> 
> ...


I second this. I started out with Ivory and am using Fels Naptha now, but I think I will need to go back to Ivory or use homemade soap because of my youngest. I'll find out soon enough, because once he starts playing outside and sweating is when the laundry stuff really bothers him. And I always use vinegar in my rinse.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Gads, Ivory makes me break out in hives... any and all versions of it! My bet would be on the Fels-naptha soap though...it is pretty heavily scented.

Do you have hard water? If so, it's going to be very difficult to get a homemade laundry soap to rinse clean out.


----------

